# New Litespeed Ultimate Gravel Bike



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lots to like here, but it’s pricey. 

https://pelotonmagazine.com/gear/litespeed-unveils-new-ultimate-gravel/

https://litespeed.com/collections/ultimate-titanium-gravel


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More photos and video

[video]http://www.gravelcyclist.com/videos/exclusive-video-photos-of-litespeeds-prototype-titanium-aero-ultimate-gravel-bike/[/video]

Exclusive: Video & Photos of Litespeed's Prototype Titanium Aero Ultimate Gravel Bike! - Gravel Cyclist: The Gravel Cycling Experience


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Priced at about what all the major brand Ti makers cost. Is rather funny that their branding department settled on their traditional top-tier naming for a paved road racing bike for something else.

And f#[email protected] PF30 BBs on metal frames. Derp.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> Priced at about what all the major brand Ti makers cost. Is rather funny that their branding department settled on their traditional top-tier naming for a paved road racing bike for something else.
> 
> And f#[email protected] PF30 BBs on metal frames. Derp.


I still think it’s highly priced in the gravel sector where people are often comparing bikes across materials. Yeah, I am not thrilled by the BB type either, seems shortsighted, but there are so many conversion kits on the market today that it’s not as big a deal as it used to be.


----------

